# Thanksgiving Discussion



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2021)

How did you guys spend Thanksgiving? Mine was pretty quiet. I dis some work, played my switch and Netflix lol.


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 25, 2021)

Pretty quiet as well. Went to the driving range, and worked out this morning. And went over to my grandparents to eat with the family, and then took a nap.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Pretty quite as well. Went to the driving range, and worked out this morning. And went over to my grandparents to eat with the family, and then took a nap.




Took a nap too .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Nov 25, 2021)

I woke up knowing that I shouldn't eat breakfast or lunch. Today I think I had the biggest meal of my entire life and that's extremely big. Instead of eating turkey and all the other side-courses I had seafood of all things, SEAFOOD. Tbh tho it wasn't half bad, just some shrimp, cod fish, mussels, and a lot of other shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 25, 2021)

what? thanksgiving was in october


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 25, 2021)

This Thanksgiving I ate some gingerbread house, candy canes, and drank eggnog.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2021)

Parade followed by food, friends, and football.  Good day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alita (Nov 25, 2021)

I stayed at home and pigged out as I usually do. Turkey, Cranberry Sauce, Rolls, Mac and Cheese, Pumpkin Pie, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2021)

Alita said:


> I stayed at home and pigged out as I usually do. Turkey, Cranberry Sauce, Rolls, Mac and Cheese, Pumpkin Pie, etc.



Nice! I just ran to burn some of it.


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Nov 25, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> This Thanksgiving I ate some gingerbread house, candy canes, and drank eggnog.


That sounds a little too much like Christmas


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Nov 25, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what? thanksgiving was in october


----------



## thedude360 (Nov 25, 2021)

i just pooped my pants.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## thedude360 (Nov 25, 2021)

@Mider T stop stalking my posts

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 26, 2021)

Doing my stuff cause all the adults at work were OOO due to too much food being available, so nobody cared where I was. 0 guilt.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 26, 2021)

Had a family potluck at a cousin’s new home. I brought spaghetti. Her mom made the turkey, it was ok but too salty.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Mine was pretty normal I guess.

Walked around, went to see an ancient greek temple then eat then sleep.

Ate one of those healthy superfood burgers.

The french fries probably weren't so healthy though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rin (Nov 26, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> went to see an ancient greek temple

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Rin said:


>



They're all kinda destroyed unfortunately but it's a good visit.

I'm sure you'll be able to visit them.


----------



## Rin (Nov 26, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> They're all kinda destroyed unfortunately but it's a good visit.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be able to visit them.


You are greek?!


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Rin said:


> You are greek?!



No but I'm in Greece for 7 months give or take.

It has a lot more to see than I thought at first.

Still maybe I'm for too long here


----------



## Rin (Nov 26, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> No but I'm in Greece for 7 months give or take.
> 
> It has a lot more to see than I thought at first.
> 
> Still maybe I'm for too long here


I see. So you are in Atenas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Rin said:


> I see. So you are in Atenas?



I was there for three weeks some months ago.

The historical value is unique. The city itself is kinda like Rome. Not so nice, old etc. But very worth it for a visit because of the monuments.

Maybe because I prefer quieter places than big cities 

The Acropolis and the National Museum are a must visit.

The Greek islands are great to visit though.


----------



## Rin (Nov 26, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I was there for three weeks some months ago.
> 
> The historical value is unique. The city itself is kinda like Rome. Not so nice, old etc. But very worth it for a visit because of the monuments.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Rin said:


>



You'll be able to visit Greece for sure

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 26, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> No but I'm in Greece for 7 months give or take.
> 
> It has a lot more to see than I thought at first.
> 
> Still maybe I'm for too long here


Are you traveling alone? Or with friends or family?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Are you traveling alone? Or with friends or family?



I'm traveling alone. I found out that it's the best way to travel since you have more freedom to do what you want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 26, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm traveling alone. I found out that it's the best way to travel since you have more freedom to do what you want.


It really is. And it’s rare my friends want to travel or can afford to.  so it’s probably the only way I’ll ever be able to really experience the places I want to visit. Seems kind of intimidating though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 26, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm traveling alone. I found out that it's the best way to travel since you have more freedom to do what you want.





Skyfall said:


> It really is. And it’s rare my friends want to travel or can afford to.  so it’s probably the only way I’ll ever be able to really experience the places I want to visit. Seems kind of intimidating though.


I've thought of this, but never done so. I usually end up traveling with friends or family. But it sucks because there is so many things to navigate, such as schedule, costs, being ok with doing similar activities. Most of my friends also don't want to travel.

I think I may start traveling solo in the future, but it also scares me a lot. Things like safety and not having someone watching your back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2021)

I wait for no one to take a trip.  If friends want to come I simply give them the date and if they don't show they don't go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> It really is. And it’s rare my friends want to travel or can afford to.  so it’s probably the only way I’ll ever be able to really experience the places I want to visit. Seems kind of intimidating though.





savior2005 said:


> I've thought of this, but never done so. I usually end up traveling with friends or family. But it sucks because there is so many things to navigate, such as schedule, costs, being ok with doing similar activities. Most of my friends also don't want to travel.
> 
> I think I may start traveling solo in the future, but it also scares me a lot. Things like safety and not having someone watching your back.



Maybe you can start by going to a place alone or to the closest country alone.

I did so for Spain and it was really simple. And I guess it helped me traveling alone.

Then again I put myself in a airplace to Brazil before and I was alone to meet someone I never saw personally in my life.

Pretty crazy thinking back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 26, 2021)

Unfortunately in the UK we have nothing to be thankful for.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thedude360 (Nov 26, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Unfortunately in the UK we have nothing to be thankful for.


chanksgivin oday innit?


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 26, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I did so for Spain and it was really simple. And I guess it helped me traveling alone.
> 
> Then again I put myself in a airplace to Brazil before and I was alone to meet someone I never saw personally in my life.
> 
> Pretty crazy thinking back.


You’re living the dream! I love visiting historical places and seeing the ancient ruins.

Where are you going to go after Greece?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> You’re living the dream! I love visiting historical places and seeing the ancient ruins.
> 
> Where are you going to go after Greece?



It can be pretty cool. You learn a lot about the past.

Probably to an Eastern European country. I heard they were very nice.

If you can you I recommend going to Greece. It's worth it imo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 26, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If you can you I recommend going to Greece. It's worth it imo


I hope to go next summer to Athens. Climbing mount Olympus was something I was interested in when researching. I’d love to do that.

my friends are debating between Greece and Germany though for the summer. So Greece might not happen, but that’s the place I’m pushing for.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Unfortunately in the UK we have nothing to be thankful for.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> I hope to go next summer to Athens. Climbing mount Olympus was something I was interested in when researching. I’d love to do that.
> 
> my friends are debating between Greece and Germany though for the summer. So Greece might not happen, but that’s the place I’m pushing for.



You should also check out Delphi and Meteora. Specially Meteora.

A lot of Germans go to Greece for holidays. Specially to Creta.

Don't know about Germany because I've never been there but Greece is a good destination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2021)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Nov 30, 2021)




----------

